# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Calcul de distance entre 2 points connaissant latitude et longitude de chacun

## okoweb

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, en fait j'ai une table contenant un ensemble de points identifis chacun par sa latitude et longitude. Je souhaite savoir : 
comment calculer la distance entre 2 points donns en fonction de ces donnes ?Comment trouver le point le plus propre en fonction d'un point donn ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Meilleures salutations.

----------


## heretik25

Bonjour,

Dans ma grande bont, voici la fonction que j'utilise pour calculer la distance entre deux points gps en 3D (j'ai l'altitude dans mes coordonnes)



```

```


Pour la seconde question, je n'ai pas compris

----------


## okoweb

> ...
> Dans ma grande bont, voici la fonction que j'utilise pour calculer la distance entre deux points gps en 3D (j'ai l'altitude dans mes coordonnes)


Ah il faut ajouter l'altitude pour chaque point, merci.

Je viens de golocaliser ma position en HTML5 sur Firefox, j'ai ce rsultat :



> Position dtermine :
> Latitude : 3.873659
> Longitude: 11.515614
> Altitude : 0


Trouvez-vous cohrente cette valeur de l'altitude ?




> Pour la seconde question, je n'ai pas compris


Ta rponse pourrait rsoudre ce point.

Merci d'avance...

----------


## heretik25

L'altitude n'est pas obligatoire. C'est juste que cela apporte une plus grande prcision puisqu'une distance  vol d'oiseau n'est pas la mme qu'un chemin montant sur une crte...



```

```

Altitude 0 m, vous tes au pays bas ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## okoweb

Suis  Yaound au Cameroun.  ::D:

----------


## heretik25

pour l'altitude celle-ci se rcupre avec une puce GPS. si il y a 0 m, je pense que votre puce GPS n'en est pas capable.

----------


## okoweb

Les informations (latitude, longitude, altitude) retournes par un navigateur avec l'API golocalisation en hTML5 ne sont-elles pas fiables ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## heretik25

D'un ordinateur ou d'un tlphone portable ?

----------


## okoweb

Sur toutes les plateformes

----------


## .sA.r

Si je rentre les mmes coordonnes, je n'obtiens pas 0 lol ?????

----------


## .sA.r

Autant pour moi, a marche  ::D:

----------


## heretik25

J'espre bien, voil deux ans que j'utilise cette fonction pour mesurer des distances en 3D.

Faites-en bon usage

----------

